# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة الكمال الأمريكية - الشارجة

## أم مريوومة

السلام عليكم
خواتي بليييز اللي عندها عيال او سامعة عن مدرسة الكمال تفيدنا ..ابى اسجل بنتي KG1 بس مترددة
حد مدحها وحد ذمها ...اتريا ردودكم ...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## أم مريوومة

بلييييييييييييييييز ردووووو

----------


## mayzeada

للرفع

----------


## باحثة حقوق

الي اعرفة من عندنا الي بدوام انه دراستها سهلة

----------


## sweetylina

up up

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## ❤الجوري❤

الله يوفقج اختي مدرسة البشاير انجليزي ودين والطلاب عندهم يكون ملتزم باخلاقيات الاسلام

----------


## rogena2

uuuuuupppppppp

----------


## فاروله

اختي الغاليه اناولدي في مدرسة الكمال يوم كان في كي جي كان تمام بس يوم راح جريت مول مب شي كل معتمدين على الام حتى ما يراجعون مع الولد الكلمات إلي خفظها وانا الحين ابي اطلعه بس مب ماعرف وين اوديه البعض يمدح الزهور والبعض الرساله واقرا والله احترت

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

السلام عليكم
الخوات ويانا في المنتدى قالوا عن المدرسه:


*مدرسة الكمال الخاصه
منهج امريكي الادارة عربيه من مدير وهيئة تدريسية وعندهم اظني اجانب مدرسين مب متاكده..بس مديرهم تربوي كان موجه في الوزارة مادري المنطقة وتحسين انه قريب من اليهال خاصه مرحله الكجي وتلاقينه دووم وياهم خااصه اول فتره من الكجي 1 لانه كله صياح فتلاقينه عندهم ومكتبه عند قسم الكجي..

الدراسة كلها بالانجليزي طبعا يدرسون انجليزي ماث ساينس وعربي ودين من مرحله كجي 1..يهتمون في كل شىء الدراسه الانشطه الرحلات عندهم كلاس كمبيوتر من مرحله كجي 1..

وحده من الخوات قالت: ولدي فديته الحين بيتخرج من كجي 1 من عندهم حلوووة هااي بيتخرج لوووووووول مشاءالله علموهم الاساسيات كلها تقريبا الحروف بالانكليزي والعربي مع الكلمات والارقام والسور القرانيه والاحاديث والادعيه..

بس ولدي يات له فتره وصار ما يحب المدرسه مادري ليش ؟؟ يمكن لان غيروا المس مالتهم مال الانكليزي ..تعرفين هالشىء ياثر على الطفل تغير المس لان تعود على وحده فصعبه تغيرينها بس الحين صاار عادي ... لان المدارس الخاصه باستمرار يغيرون المدرسات
و قيل ايضا: اشوفها وايد زينه و خفيفه .. خاصه قسم الكي جي يجنن ... بس للاسف اخوي بيطلع الحول لان مافيها ثانويه ...
احسن شي مافيها ضغط واجبات و امتحانات
*

و الآراء هذي قديمه لكن اتمنى تفيدج الغاليه

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

اب اب اب

----------


## أم مريوومة

شكرا خواتي وماقصرتوا

----------


## الياسمين

وين مكانها

----------


## مسايا غاليري

انا دخلت بنتي كي جي 1 وارتحت منهم ... والحينه هي في جريت1

والسنه اللي عقبها دخلت عيالي التوأم بعد  :Smile:  

دراستهم حلوه احسها .. ويفهون اليهال كل شي ويخلون كل موادهم التعليميه في منهج حياتهم الخاصه بطريقه حلوه الصراحه ..

----------


## ام عبودي دهما

لاتتعجلي ؟ دوري غيرها

----------


## deema s

السلام عليكم 
انا اولادي في مدرسه الكمال الكيجي ممتاز ولا حظت التطولا على ابني الصغير اجتماعيا وسلوكيا وعلميا اما الابتدائي جيد والافضل زياره المدرسه والاطلاع عليها والاقناع بها والله المستعان والله بصراحه هالمدارس تحير

----------

